# Forum > News > Contests >  Fortnite Givaway

## jaczar

Hey guys I will be doing a fortnite giveaway which will end this saturday the 29th.

Pick a number between 1 and 9999. 
The number will be randomly generated. 
Please only post once.

Winner will be pmed a link to register their copy.

Thanks and have a great day!

----------


## Velguard

5000 ist my number

----------


## phantom325

Very nice of you :^) #7298

----------


## Ashoran

Thank you, this is great ^^ My number is: 6969.

----------


## artemarkantos

7711 lets /roll IT :gusta:

----------


## Hapiguy

2337 for me!

----------


## Mumulica

1978 is my nr

----------


## Yawnstar

1  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for giveaway, appreciated!

----------


## highs

859 pogchamp

----------


## Kenneth

5151 

:d :d :d

----------


## jaczar

alright time for the drawing!

winner is highs! 
congrats posting image as well![

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## highs

> alright time for the drawing!
> 
> winner is highs! 
> congrats posting image as well![
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Thank you man and sorry for the late response (was in the hospital). You made my day with this game, looks cool - thank you  :Smile: !


To the loser ... well life sucks

----------


## jimmyamd

6666 ty =]

----------


## Kenneth

> 6666 ty =]


the winner was already drawn jimmy :P

----------

